# Finnish future tense?



## agriprop

I made up the following sentences:
- Tähän rakennetaan talo.
- Tähän rakennetaan taloa.

Are they both correct? Does one of them imply something about the future?


----------



## sakvaka

Yes and yes.

In your sentences, the total object (_talo_) corresponds the _simple tenses_ in English, and partial object (_taloa_) the _continuous tenses_. Since we don't have a separate future tense, the both sentences can be in present or future. However, since building a house is very often a long process and doesn't happen suddenly, the first one naturally suggests the future.

_Tähän rakennetaan talo._ A house will be built here. (secondary interpretation: A house is built here)
_Tähän rakennetaan taloa. _They are building a house here. (secondary interpretation: There will be housebuilding here)


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"Tähän rakennetaan talo."
Withour context, the first thing that comes to mind is that at some point in the future a house/a building will be built on that site.

"Tähän rakennetaan taloa."
This means that the construction is going on at the very moment.


----------



## agriprop

kiitos avusta!


----------

